# March 2 Red River Shootout/IASCA 1X at Mobile Sound Systems in Arlington Tx



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round 2 of the Red River Shootout takes us to our great friends in Arlington Tx at Mobile Sound Systems. We always have great cars, great food and great people with the guys there and we look forward to starting 2019 off in the same fashion.
Details below

RRS Entry $30
IASCA Entry $20

9AM Registration
10AM Competitor Meeting
10:30 Judging

If you have any questions please email at [email protected], its the best way to reach us. 

Thanks
H-


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

T minus 6 days!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Saturday Saturday SATURDAY!!!!!


----------

